# Bei Einwahl Popup Fenster???



## Anonymous (17 September 2002)

Hallo!

ich habe seit 2 Tagen das Problem das wenn ich mich ins Netz einwähle ständig ein Popup von Special Offer geöffnet wird!

Soweit so gut ich habe keine Probleme mit Popup´s und will sie auch weiterhin anzeigen lassen ...allerdings ist es bei diesem einen Popup so das es automatisch bei der Einwahl aufgerufen wird und nix mit der T-online Seite welche meine Startseite ist zu tun hat...sprich ich hab da irgendwas auf dem rechner das dieses Popup immer automatisch bei der Einwahl ausführt!!! 

Das grösste Problem dabei ist das sich mein rechner regelmässig dabei aufhängt und ich mich nur noch einwählen kann wenn ich vorher den Temporary Internet Files Ordner lösche sowie im Temp Ordner eine HTML datei namens Special Offer! Wie bekomme ich das wech und was kann das sein?

AdAware habe ich schon laufen lassen konnte aber nix neues finden ...ansonsten läuft bei mir ständig die Firewall, Anti Trojaner und Virenscanner... 

Meiner Meinung nach habe ich dieses popup seit ich eine Mail geöffnet habe wo dann irgendwelche nackfotos drinn waren also irgend so ne Spam Mail.... Vor Dialern bin ich bislang nicht unbedingt geschützt gewesen...wähle mich zewar immer mit DSL ein aber eine Verbindung zu meinen ISDN Modem bestand dennoch...die ich jetzt allerdings unterbunden habe...

Ahja hier mal 2 Links zu seiten die in dem PopUp angezeigt werden:
http://ads.flashtrack.net/
http://oas-central.realmedia.com


Ich hoffe mir kann hier jemand bei meinem Problem weiterhelfen!!!


gruss,

Pilla


----------



## SprMa (17 September 2002)

Hi Pilla

das sieht mir sehr danach aus, als würde ein neulich installiertes Programm deine Aufmerksamkeit erregen wollen.
Ich weiß es nicht genau (schließlich bin ich kein IE-User), aber imho kann man im Internet-Explorer sog. "Erweiterungen Drittanbieter" deaktivieren. Probier das mal aus...


Matthias


----------



## Anonymous (18 September 2002)

Hi,
also meinst Du ich sollte die Cookie Einstellungen auf Mittelhoch setzen??? Oder was genau??? imho sagt mir leider nix

gruss,

Pilla


----------



## SprMa (18 September 2002)

Pilla schrieb:
			
		

> also meinst Du ich sollte die Cookie Einstellungen auf Mittelhoch setzen?


Nö. Mit Cookies hat das wohl eher nichts zu tun



			
				Pilla schrieb:
			
		

> Oder was genau?


Schau mal nach, ob unter "Extras" -> "Internetoptionen" -> "Erweitert" ein Punkt "Browsererweiterungen von Drittanbietern aktivieren" existiert. Wenn ja, dann setze hier _keinen_ Haken. IE komplett schließen und neu starten. Hoffentlich hat sich das Problem gelöst.
Wenn du schon in den "Internetoptionen" bist, dann klicke bei "Allgemein" auf "Leere Seite". Auch hier könnte der PopUp versteckt sein...



			
				Pilla schrieb:
			
		

> imho sagt mir leider nix


IMHO = *I*n *M*y *H*umble *O*pinion (meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach) 


Grütze,

Matthias


----------



## Anonymous (18 September 2002)

Hoi,
vielen Dank! Die Sache mit den Drittanbietern unterbindet das Popup glücklicherweise  

Was Du mit "Allgemein-Leere Seite" meinst ist mir nicht ganz klar aber ist ja auch nicht mehr so wichtig  

IMHO ...aha dachte eigentlich mir wären solche Akronyme geläufig aber man lernt nie aus  

So denne....herzlichen Dank!

gruss,

Pilla


----------



## SprMa (19 September 2002)

Na wunderbar!
Das hat jetzt zwar die Symtome und nicht die Krankheit kuriert, aber für's erste langt's.

Wegen der "Leeren Seite": damit meinte ich die Startseite.
Ich könnte mir nämlich vorstellen, daß findige Köpfe eine Seite als Startseite dem IE unterschieben, die für den Betrachter einfach nur leer ist, aber tatsächlich viel Code enthält um Fenster aufpoppen zu lassen.


Matthias


----------



## Anonymous (19 September 2002)

Hoi,
also ich hab das so ganz noch immer nicht verstanden....leere Startseite...hmmm also es öffnete sich imme rnur ein Browser Fenster mit der T-Online Homepage dazu das t-online Popup und dan halt noch dieses Special Offer... wie bzw. wo kann ich nachsehen ob mir sowas untergeschoben wird ...und wie kann man sowas verhindern?

Übrigens ich kann das Popup auf einen Dienst den ich mir mit irgendeinen Proggi installiert habe zurück verfolgen ....und zwar geht es dabei um GMT....genannt Gator ....das ist ne Software die das Surfverhalten ausspioniert wenn ich das richtig gelsen habe...Homepage von denen ist unter folgendem link zu finden: http://www.gatoradvertisinginformationnetwork.com/?LOCID=gain&C=BIC_Audiogalaxy&V=3.3.0.5

Sprich wenn ich im temp Ordner diese Offer.htm lösche und die den Scripts Ordner dieser Software dann kommt es zu keinen Abstürzen.....das dumme ist das ich nicht begreife wie ich diese Software deinstallieren kann da sie in der Systemsteuerung nicht auftaucht und die uninstall im Explorer Ordner immer so ne Nachricht auswirft wie ich vorgehen soll die ich nicht begreife... 

Denke in sofern Krankheit erkannt aber kein Gegenmittel :-? 

Hab mir das glaub ich mit gezogen als ich mir einen lokalen PHP Server eingerichtet habe... also hatte die email nichts damit zu tun...

gruss,

Pilla


----------

